# Video Hardware Acceleration and Black Screen



## frojj (Oct 20, 2011)

Hello. Has anyone resolve the problem where you get black screen with sound when you enable hardware acceleration? I tried running mp4 files on dice player and mx player. Any suggestions are welcome. Thanks.


----------



## japper88 (Jan 18, 2012)

bump


----------



## zanix (Jun 11, 2011)

If you are on CM9 then that is one of the known bugs


----------



## times_infinity (Aug 6, 2011)

Video playback doest work with hardware decoding. Afaik only software decoding works.

Sent from my cm_tenderloin using RootzWiki


----------



## ericdabbs (Aug 25, 2011)

You would think after all this time with the different alpha releases that the first thing people should read is the patch notes







to find out any known issues.

Hardware video acceleration is a known issue in CM9 and hopefully resolved in a future alpha release.


----------



## frojj (Oct 20, 2011)

ericdabbs said:


> You would think after all this time with the different alpha releases that the first thing people should read is the patch notes to find out any known issues.


Notice when I created this thread... Anyhoo, I fixed that issue after I data wiped and installed xron. There was probably some corruption and wipe and new install fixed it.


----------

